# Thinking about becoming a driver, I have a few questions



## ZeusDTX (Oct 14, 2016)

I live in Dallas and currently have a job catering school food to private schools around Dallas... It's a pretty simple M-F 7-2 job. I'm looking to fill in my spare time, but also be flexible with it, so Flex seems like a great opportunity I think.
Main concern is my car, it's a 2008 Hyundai Tiburon. I know if I lie on the survey yeah I can get in, but that doesn't help me out much if I can't fit the packages in my car when I get there. The front passenger seat can be laid back, as well as the backseats (I think). As far as trunk space I have something back there so won't be able to fit as much in that area.

Two other questions kinda off topic from above would also like to know:
1. If you live/work in the Dallas area, where is the distribution place at? I tried Googling but couldn't find a certain answer.
2. Dallas is a big place, do most packages stick to the same area, or will I be spending a lot of time driving from one area to the other?

Thanks.


----------



## hanxpc (Jul 22, 2016)

location right now are farmers branch, coppell, garland, and haslet

in the farmers branch location, they go everywhere, pretty much everything east of hwy 360 irving-lewisville-mckinney-garland-sunnyvale- duncaville, even up north towards denton. I heard some ppl got packages going pass mckinney, but there is a new facility opening in plano/garland so that might change. I had a package going to argyle once but i think thats once in a lifetime. probably max 30-40 miles going out to location

the coppell, i think covers the grapevine, arlington, hurst area so everything west of hwy 360

I see a few 2 doors at the facility, i saw a tiburon there before so i dont think it would be a problem


----------



## ZeusDTX (Oct 14, 2016)

hanxpc said:


> location right now are farmers branch, coppell, garland, and haslet
> 
> in the farmers branch location, they go everywhere, pretty much everything east of hwy 360 irving-lewisville-mckinney-garland-sunnyvale- duncaville, even up north towards denton. I heard some ppl got packages going pass mckinney, but there is a new facility opening in plano/garland so that might change. I had a package going to argyle once but i think thats once in a lifetime. probably max 30-40 miles going out to location
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty good to hear as I live near Garland, north of George Bush by Firewheel. Also happy to hear you've seen another tibby, makes me feel confident about it now. Thanks!


----------



## hanxpc (Jul 22, 2016)

but the employees at the farmers branch seems nice, i dont know about the new location at garland though


----------

